
Emergence - lastchanceagain
http://emergence.maxcooper.net
======
throwaway8879
I first discovered Cooper through his song Resynthesis[1]. I'm not very much
familiar with electronic music but really like his records. His frequent
collaborations with Rob Clouth[2] are also great.

I had a ton of fun remaking Resynthesis when I was first learning to use
reaper using free VSTs.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpm1l0HfkV0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpm1l0HfkV0)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAJaJXnE2vI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAJaJXnE2vI)

------
cimi_
If you like the music, I recommend one of Max's AV shows, they are
spectacular. Here's one of them:
[https://www.aether.live](https://www.aether.live)

His latest album is different musically from Emergence but it has a central
narrative, this time focused on the human mind.
[http://onehundredbillionsparks.net](http://onehundredbillionsparks.net)

Emergence is probably my favourite album :)

------
empath75
Max Cooper is an absolute genius. I’ve been a fan since echoes reality

[https://youtu.be/gra4ugWIzLE](https://youtu.be/gra4ugWIzLE)

------
amingilani
I'm sorry, I'm one of those people that can't pick up on implicit cues very
easily. This site is only an artist's visualization of scientific words with
beautiful animation and imagery, right? I mean, I'm not missing any code or
technical concepts, am I?

It's definitely beautiful art, and that's the only reason why it's on the
front-page, right?

~~~
agency
For the most part I think it's fair to say they are artistic representations,
though one of the first images on the page is the Sacks spiral[1].

Also for whatever it's worth the artist[2] has a PhD in Computation Biology.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulam_spiral#Variants](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulam_spiral#Variants)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Cooper_(electronica_musici...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Cooper_\(electronica_musician\))

~~~
yesenadam
Thanks for the link, hadn't heard about those spiral variants before.

ps Is it just a coincidence that..in this field where the spiral is super-
reminiscent of the old computer game Snake, the triangular version was
discovered by Klauber, a _herpetologist_ of all things?! Maybe. (Preston
Sturges' wonderful movie _The Lady Eve_ has a scene with Henry Fonda (a
herpetologist) reading a book called _Are Snakes Necessary?_ which would make
a cute maths paper title.)

